# Can't portmaster x11/xorg, gobject-introspection fails



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

```
<---snipped--->
python2.6 version <= 2.5... yes
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 version... 2.6
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 platform... freebsd8
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 extension module directory... #{exec_prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages
checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
configure: error: Python headers not found
===> Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/logalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer 
cannot solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.5/config.log",
(b) the output of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all 
packages installed on your system (i.e. an 'ls /var/db/pkg'). Put your attachment up on any website, copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-
gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list (gnome@FreeBSD.org), 
because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are usually discarded by the mailing list software.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection

===>>> make failed for devel/gobject-introspection
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/gobject-introspection failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for sysutils/polkit failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for sysutils/consolekit failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for sysutils/hal failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-servers/xorg-server failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-drivers/xorg-drivers failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
#
```

...this is a clean install of the FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE base system. What do I do? And why is xorg dependant on gnome stuff? I've tried reinstalling lang/python26... I'm a newb and getting anything to build in ports is really starting to piss me off...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/python26
make rmconfig
```

And try again. Leave the options as default until you know what you're doing


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

oh and i ran portmaster -b x11/xorg


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

man youre quick, thanks! I'll let you know how it turns out... Which option f*d me up?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

No worries, there's nothing to backup as you don't have anything installed yet


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

i was trying to get portmaster to quit asking me 
delete _____________.tgz? [no]


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

oh and since some things built, should I run portupgrade -f x11/xorg? or will portupgrade x11/xorg work well enough? it took hours to get to that fail!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmm.. I was too quick 

gobject-introspection is a dependency of sysutils/polkit. So something there is screwed up.

Is polkit already build? You can check with `# pkg_version -v`.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> oh and since some things built, should I run portupgrade -f x11/xorg? or will portupgrade x11/xorg work well enough? it took hours to get to that fail!



Don't mix portmaster and portupgrade. Things will really go haywire. Stick to either one but not both. I've used portupgrade for years but started using portmaster a few months ago. I like the way it does all the configs first before it starts building.

I think the best option is to do a *make rmconfig-recursive* in x11/xorg and start the build using *portmaster x11/xorg*, just leave all the options as is. You may want to use x11/xorg-minimal, it contains a lot less dependencies but it does require you to build the needed display driver separately.


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry i meant portmaster -f, ya, i do too, i just wish it would download everything first, too. And why can't I use both? Can I still cd /usr/ports/dir/dir && make install clean with portmaster?

polkit is installed now, because I'm re-running portmaster, i dunno if it was before, it *appears* to be working now, though. Thank you much.


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

i didnt do rm-recursive but i guess it worked anyways if need be i will thank you


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> sorry i meant portmaster -f, ya, i do too, i just wish it would download everything first, too.


portmaster -F 



> And why can't I use both? Can I still cd /usr/ports/dir/dir && make install clean with portmaster?


The cd && make install etc. doesn't use portmaster. I was refering to using portmaster and portupgrade. Both are tools to make managing ports somewhat easier. Both use different ways of doing things. Portupgrade is notoriously finicky when it's pkg.db gets corrupted. And it's easy to corrupt it if you use tools that don't update pkg.db (like portmaster).


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

couldnt you just pkgdb -u or something, then?


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 9, 2009)

if I enable optimized_cflags (enable -03 optimization) in anything, will that be a problem?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> if I enable optimized_cflags (enable -03 optimization) in anything, will that be a problem?



Only if it's an available build option. But you should keep in mind that if there's a problem (odd crashes i.e.) the optimizations are usually the cause.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2009)

ikbendeman, take a breath from time to time  Topics that turn into a near-realtime chat always end up in chaos due to misunderstandings and miscommunication pretty quickly. So take an approach and stick to it, or gather all relevant information and get everything out of the way in one go 

[mod off]


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, I tend to post to fast too :r

Guess I'm just too eager to help. Either that or I'm bored at work :e


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ikbendeman, take a breath from time to time  Topics that turn into a near-realtime chat always end up in chaos due to misunderstandings and miscommunication pretty quickly. So take an approach and stick to it, or gather all relevant information and get everything out of the way in one go
> 
> [mod off]



Yes, I can see that. Sorry, but thank you.


----------



## Erratus (Dec 21, 2009)

Can somone please post how to fix this problem, cause here is exactly the same build error on a fresh 8.0-RELEASE-p1 amd64.

```
[object Object]===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on executable: flex - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on shared library: ffi.5 - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.6.7 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>  Configuring for gobject-introspection-0.6.7
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.0
checking for Win32... no
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.0 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for flex... flex
checking lex output file root... lex.yy
checking lex library... -lfl
checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes
checking for bison... bison -y
checking for dlopen in -ldl... no
checking for the suffix of shared libraries... .so
checking for GOBJECT... yes
checking for GTHREAD... yes
checking for GIO_UNIX... yes
checking for SCANNER... yes
checking for FFI... yes
checking size of time_t... 8
checking for GIREPO... yes
checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no
checking for gtkdoc-check... no
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking fcntl.h usability... yes
checking fcntl.h presence... yes
checking for fcntl.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for working strtod... yes
checking for memchr... yes
checking for strchr... yes
checking for strspn... yes
checking for strstr... yes
checking for strtol... yes
checking for strtoull... yes
checking for backtrace... no
checking for backtrace_symbols... no
checking whether Python support is requested... checking whether /usr/local/bin/python2.6 version >= 2.5... yes
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 version... 2.6
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 platform... freebsd8
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages
checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
[email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email], and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.6.7/config.log",
(b) the output of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output.
Also, it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed
on your system (i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any
website, copy-and-paste into [url]http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com[/url], or use
send-pr(1) with the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the
mailing list (gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing
lists are usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection.
```


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 28, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/python26 && make rmconfig && make install clean
```

and leave all config options to the default


----------



## mad-cloud (Apr 29, 2013)

*Same problem solved*

Frivolous I know, but thanks all around to those who posted - I had the exact same problem and wow, the questions and solutions on here were really enlightening - I'm a newb, after all, but I just really dig the independence from the GUI distractions. Cool. :beer


----------

